# Delta LA200 Midi Lathe Belt replacement



## justinwdemoss

I am throwing this out to the web in an effort to help others who have the Delta LA200 or 46-250 midi lathes. These were produced by Delta before its sale and relaunching. Now, these two machines are supported by ereplacement.com and the belts are always back ordered and take weeks to get in. The stuff that is out on the web is getting dated as far as helping you find a new belt, so I thought I would offer what I have found here.

First: The belt is a 250J3 - 250 is the length, J is the size of the grooves, and 3 is the number of ridges. It is a micro V belt, or micro groove v belt

Second: They are available at ereplacement if you want to wait and pay $13+ and then shipping. They are also available on ebay for a higher price, but shipping is also free or low and you get them sooner.

Finally: Belts for Anything out of Louisiana has them or gets them quickly. They are $8 with $5.80 shipping. Belts for Anything does not have web sales, so visit their site, get their number and give them a call. They are good people.

My advice, buy two belts at a time. Order replacements when the first goes bad.

A lot of people say to try Napa. The 250J3 is a really unusual size and unless your Napa has belts that they don't need for 99.99% of the customer base, they won't have them or be able to order them. No knock on Napa, they have a great number of other belts for about anything.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I had the same problem with the same lathe and found it comes apart easily enough bearings and all no stiff bearing removal just pops out I bought the belts they are as you say ribbed .Have fun everyone here is very kind and helpful.Alistair


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the info on the belts.

Order placed for 2 this morning.

Justin rocks!


----------



## JoeMontana

Wow! Thanks for the info. I ordered 2 belts today. Very friendly folks down there.


----------



## Woodfella

Fast forward to June 2015. After calling several local tool houses and looking all over the internet for a quick replacement for the belt on my Delta 46-250, I realized there is little chance of getting a replacement quickly, even when you are willing to pay $29.00 on average for the belt & shipping. I am so glad for your tip about Belts For Anything. I called them this morning (Saturday) and they said that the belts will run $8.00 each and he will ship them out today! Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## Lumberzar

Justin have you replaced the drive belt on a 46-250 lathe.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Belts for anything is a great place. I found them by accident. I am glad I did.


----------



## ArcherCF

Aliexpress! 
Free shipping PJ635 250J3 3ribs drive belt for DELTA Lathe Tool Part 1340949 LA200 46-250 
http://s.aliexpress.com/7Vb2yaeE 
(from AliExpress Android)
Ali express usually takes 6-8 weeks to get to Toronto. If you can take the shipping. 22$ CDN for 2 belt's…


----------



## KennyBoothe

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a replacement plus a 29 inch so I can add 2 inch risers! Wish me luck.


----------

